# Microsoft Office: Abzocke? :D



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

nur einmal vorweg: mein letztes Office war das von 2003. Damals konnte ich das noch auf 3 verschiedenen Rechnern installieren und aktivieren, erst beim 4. ging das nicht mehr, nur mit der Telefonaktivierung hätte ich eine Chance gehabt, weil alle 4 Rechner in meiner Familie waren und einer ausgetauscht wurde. Aber immerhin.

Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass hinter den Angeboten von Microsoft 2013 ausdrücklich steht 1 PC. Heißt das, ich müsste für 3 PCs (Ich, Eltern, Schwester) 3 Lizenzen zu je ~120 Euro kaufen? 
Das Office 365 für ~ 90 Euro im Jahr lohnt sich auch nur bedingt. Wenn man Office länger als 6 Jahre nutzen will (was ich vorhabe, 2003 reicht ja auch bis jetzt) ist das nämlich teurer.

Hat da jemand eine Idee? 

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (7. Dezember 2013)

Auf LibreOffice umsteigen, sofern man nicht aus Gründen der Kompatibilität/Bequemlichkeit an den Riesen aus dem Staate Washington gekettet ist (Calc verträgt manche VBA Makros nicht, Impress und animierte Diagramme sind sich nicht immer geheuer, etc).


----------



## Worrel (7. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du eine Office 2013 Lizenz kaufen und für immer nutzen willst, bist du leider auf 1 Packung pro PC angewiesen.

MS will halt momentan verstärkt die User in die Cloud drängen, daher sind die mehrfach Lizenzen auf "Office zur Miete" (Office 365) beschränkt.

Da zahlst du dann (knapp) 70 Euro für 4 Jahre Office Nutzung (2 PCs) oder 1 Jahr für 5 PCs.

Siehe Tabelle auf der verlinkten Seite:
Microsoft Office 365 University - 2PCs/MACs - 4 Jahresabonnement - multilingual (Product Key) [Download]: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## TrinityBlade (7. Dezember 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da zahlst du dann (knapp) 70 Euro für 4 Jahre Office Nutzung (2 PCs) oder 1 Jahr für 5 PCs.
> 
> Siehe Tabelle auf der verlinkten Seite:
> Microsoft Office 365 University - 2PCs/MACs - 4 Jahresabonnement - multilingual (Product Key) [Download]: Amazon.de: Software


Wobei das University-Paket (2 Lizenzen, 4 Jahre), wie der Name schon sagt, nur für Studenten geeignet ist, da das Paket nur mit einer E-Mail-Adresse an einer teilnehmenden Uni registriert werden kann. Für alle anderen bleibt nur die Home-Premium-Variante (5 Lizenzen, 1 Jahr).

LibreOffice kann grundsätzlich eine Alternative sein. Wenn du aber oft mit Office-Open-XML-Dokumenten arbeitest (docx, xlsx, pptx, usw.), wird dir LibreOffice regelmäßig die Formatierung zerschießen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2013)

Naja, was heißt "Abzocke" ? Erstens: an sich war das damals, als man dann 3 Lizenzen als "Home"-Paket für um die 100-150€ bekommen hat, einfach nur enorm günstig für ein MS-Office-Paket. Viele haben da zum ersten mal überhaupt Office gekauft, da es vorher für den privaten Gebrauch einfach viel zu teuer war. Zweitens: wieso sollte ein Produkt, zu dem man massig Alternativen und sogar kostenlose (Open Office) hat, denn überhaupt "Abzocke" sein? ^^


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. Dezember 2013)

Also, natürlich hat man open office und das ist ja auch ganz nett für den alltäglichen Gebrauch. Die Person, die das aber auch mit benutzen will, bräuchte schon Excel... Eine gleichwertige Alternative sehe ich in open office nicht wirklich. Vll eine Alternative zu office 2003...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (7. Dezember 2013)

Welche ist denn die späteste Version, bei der man office auf mehreren PCs aktivieren kann? 2007? Und wäre das lohnenswert?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2013)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Welche ist denn die späteste Version, bei der man office auf mehreren PCs aktivieren kann? 2007? Und wäre das lohnenswert?



Es GIBT von 2007 zumindest eine Home-Version mit 3 gleichzeitigen Aktivierungen. Aber nicht jedes 2007 ist so eine Version, und man kommt man nur noch schwer wirklich günstig dran, eben WEIL das inzwischen viele wissen. Siehe hier http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Office-Home-Student-deutsch/dp/B000K0ZTCE  kannst natürlich das "Risiko" einer gebrauchten Lizenz eingehen


----------



## Worrel (8. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es GIBT von 2007 zumindest eine Home-Version mit 3 gleichzeitigen Aktivierungen. Aber nicht jedes 2007 ist so eine Version, und man kommt man nur noch schwer wirklich günstig dran, eben WEIL das inzwischen viele wissen. Siehe hier Microsoft Office Home and Student 2007 deutsch: Amazon.de: Software


 Huch, die ist aber teuer geworden. Ich hab die damals für ~80 Euro bei Amazon bestellt gehabt.


----------



## NazcaGT (8. Dezember 2013)

Wenn die zeit sich ändert werden viele firmen immer geldsüchtiger oder machen immer etwas weniger bessere produkte.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (9. Dezember 2013)

NazcaGT schrieb:


> Wenn die zeit sich ändert werden viele firmen immer geldsüchtiger oder machen immer etwas weniger bessere produkte.


 
 Das scheint leider der Fall zu sein...

Ist es denn sinnvoll 2007 zu kaufen? Das ist doch die erste Version mit dem neuen Menü und so weiter. Hat sich seitdem viel verändert, oder ist das im Grunde zu vernachlässigen?

Upgrade Versionen von 2003 gibt es denke ich ja nicht...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

ich kenn nur 2007 als neueste Version und komme damit gut zurecht


----------



## Batze (9. Dezember 2013)

Bleibt die Frage, du hast die Lizenzen für Office 2003, was immer noch ein Top Office ist, wieso willst du umsteigen/aufrüsten?
Nur wegen der neuen Oberfläche?

Also wer MS Office nicht auch Privat Professionell nutz, z.B. man ist lehrender Dozent (wobei ich das ausschließe, denn da gibt es Sonder Lizenzen) sehe nicht einen einzigen Grund um auf zu rüsten.

Ansonsten 1 Lizenz wegen Exell kaufen und Rest kann für die paar Briefe auch mit Open Office, oder eben mit dem 2003er arbeiten.

PS: Ansonsten, wenn dir z.B. 2007er Version (ist auch die mit der neuen Oberfläche) reichen würde, mal hier schauen. 2007 bei ebay


----------



## Klatschal (9. Dezember 2013)

*Ecxel


----------



## Worrel (9. Dezember 2013)

Klatschal schrieb:


> *Ecxel


 Fast richtig. 

Natürlich ist bei der Frage, ob man eine neue Version braucht, erst mal zu beantworten, was man denn überhaupt damit macht.

Wenn man lediglich eine Handvoll Standardbriefe (Bewerbungen/Lebenslauf etc) in Word schreibt und in Excel nur eine Übersicht hat, welche Waren man wo billiger kriegt und in einer Spalte den prozentualen Unterschied festhält oder ähnliche unaufwendige Sachen, dann kann einem eine neue Version egal sein.

Wenn man hingegen vielleicht als Freiberufler massenweise Word Dokumente in den abenteuerlichsten Formatierungen vernünftig öffnen  und bearbeiten können muß, dann ist ein Upgrade meist unausweichlich.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. Dezember 2013)

Aso ich habe mein 2003er mittlerweile auf 4 oder 5 PCs aktiviert, über die Jahre kamen da so einige zusammen. Öfter geht anscheinend nicht. Für mich würde vll auch open office reichen, für andere Familienmitglieder leider nicht 

Ich weiß halt nicht wenn es Richtung Uni geht, ob open office alles nötige kann? Vor allem in bwl aber auch in Chemie werde ich wohl auch mal Excel brauchen...
@herb: 2007 als neuste?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (10. Dezember 2013)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ich weiß halt nicht wenn es Richtung Uni geht, ob open office alles nötige kann? Vor allem in bwl aber auch in Chemie werde ich wohl auch mal Excel brauchen...


Calc (in OO/LO) und Excel geben sich nicht viel. Ich würde behaupten, nur wenn man in größerem Umfang mit VBA-Makros arbeitet, wird man mit Calc nicht glücklich werden. Andererseits unterstützt Calc von Haus aus Python-Makros, und Python ist immer nützlich, für jeden, jederzeit, überall.


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. Dezember 2013)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ich weiß halt nicht wenn es Richtung Uni geht, ob open office alles nötige kann? Vor allem in bwl aber auch in Chemie werde ich wohl auch mal Excel brauchen...


Featuremäßig sind die Unterschiede relativ gering. S. auch hier: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Feature_Comparison:_LibreOffice_-_Microsoft_Office

Ich studiere selbst BWL und absolut alles, was ich fürs Studium bisher gebraucht habe, kann OO/LO genau so. Dass ich MS Office benutze, hat in erster Linie zwei Gründe:

OO/LO ist nur eingeschränkt mit Open-XML-Dokumenten kompatibel (wie bereits in meinem ersten Post angemerkt).
Die meisten Unternehmen nutzen MS Office. Würde ich privat OO/LO nutzen, müsste ich mich für Praktika o.ä. immer umgewöhnen.


----------

